# Hybrid Dump Trailer



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Haven't been on here in a while since the weather has been cooperating for a while. 
Thought I would come post my latest project since I'm think I got the idea here.

I picked up this trailer two week back for $650 and went to work 









Started by stopping the back of the deck 









In preparation to move the box off my old dump trailer over 









Went over to a buddy's house and used his ceiling crane to speed things up 








once the bed was moved over I realized that there was to much weight behind the axles and it would need to be shortened.
























Back over to my friends place to move the box to its final home. 









Then I moved over the hydraulics and picked up a new battery/tool box. Moved the spare tire forward to make room


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Finally I replaced the front decking 









Trailer fully functioning again 









The only other work that the trailer needs is a better jack. This is what was on it when I bought it. 








I am thinking about getting twin hydraulic so that when I side load the machine the trailer is stable. Not sure she best way to do that as the pump is only a single action with gravity down for the dump box.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

I was able to get a pair of rams of a freind that have a 24" stroke so I started getting them installed.

used a chunk of angle at the bottom to keep the in line and then a pin through tang at the top.

going to pick up some lines and valves tomorrow. Not sure if a divider valve is needed or if a t with balance the pressure enough.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

You don't need any sort of valve. A tee will work fine. One ram might hit first but then the difference in resistance will cause the other to catch up until they equalize


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Haven't had a chance to get an hydraulic lines yet but picked up a few cans of spray paint.

makes a huge difference in the appearance


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Though I would throw an update to this after using the trailer all summer.
It has been the most useful trailer I could imagine.

I set up some mounts for my auger and bits so they never have to leave the trailer.








I can fit my machine two buckets, auger drive with two bits and mixer attachment and my forks with full use of the dump bed.

I also added a shovel storage under the bed and room for sheets of 3/4 ply for protecting yards









It's have been really great for paver and retaining wall jobs as I can pick up stones and road crush in one trip








I did pull the attachments for the winter but that was to save them from the road salt.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks good , nice work!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice. How are you attaching the bottom of the ram to your angle. Did you weld the angle on the ram or use the 4 cap bolts. Hard to tell in the pics.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

TJS said:


> Nice. How are you attaching the bottom of the ram to your angle. Did you weld the angle on the ram or use the 4 cap bolts. Hard to tell in the pics.


Used the cap bolts on the ram thought the angle on the trailer


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Finally getting around to replacing the floor in the dump box. It was worn out from life on the farm before I got it 5 years ago.
Just need to decide if I should lay the 10g on top of the existing or strip it to the frame

Found the picture of the original dump trailer when I purchased it off a farmer.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

I've made some good progress over the last few days

The cross members where spaced 20"o/c so I added 5 more to shorten the spans and so the sheets would land on a crossmember. The old floor was around 13g so really over spanned. 
Picked up three sheets of 10g cut to size and paper them a 1/2" starting at the back of the trailer.
Still need to climb under and weld the rest of the crossmembers to the floor


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

I was able to finish everything up today.
Made a clamp to hold the middle of the sheets down while I welded them from below. 








Then I moved onto painting. Picked up a plastic enamel paint from UFA and laid it on thick. 







i








Since I was already painting I decide to give the rest of the box a little spruce up. 







The rest of the trailer will have to wait till spring as I can't get it in the garage to keep it warm.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

It's been a slow January for me so I've tackled two more projects on the trailer.

I added 4 amber strobes and led back up lights. (Not sure how to post a video on here to show them)

Next I tackled moving the spare off the neck. I never liked it their but had to move it to install the hydraulic pump and battery box.
I picked up a spare tire hoist of a super duty and bolted it under my shovel and rake storage.
















Works with a 3/8 Drive ratchet and hold the tire up just below the frame rail









Opens up the front of the neck making it easier to make the connections in the truck


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

We put our spare tires under the trailer years ago(we specialize in getting two flats at the same time). However you have to take notice as to where you place your racks. Once you have flats your deck is now 6 inches closer to the ground and you will have a hard time getting the spares out from underneath. We also had a tray there that held a lug wrench bottle jacks and chockes, and blocks


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

We also gave thought to having rams to Jack up trailers being plumbed in with trailer jacks like race cars didn't think it is worth the investment to use it once or twice a year


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

WIth tandem trailers you.dont.need to carry jacks at all, just a block, a rock or a curb. Just pull or back the good tire up on something a little higher and the bad tire will come off the ground. Break the lugs first so you don't have to do it twice. ...


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

fireball said:


> We put our spare tires under the trailer years ago(we specialize in getting two flats at the same time). However you have to take notice as to where you place your racks. Once you have flats your deck is now 6 inches closer to the ground and you will have a hard time getting the spares out from underneath. We also had a tray there that held a lug wrench bottle jacks and chockes, and blocks


I considered adding a second spare on the other side but I have had good luck with tires over the years.
I also have a mobile tire guy who will come fix a flat really quick if need be.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Mr.Markus said:


> WIth tandem trailers you.dont.need to carry jacks at all, just a block, a rock or a curb. Just pull or back the good tire up on something a little higher and the bad tire will come off the ground. Break the lugs first so you don't have to do it twice. ...


 A good rubber tire chuck will also work in a pinch


----------

